# Where can I get covid vaccine in Cancun?



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

Where can I get pfizer covid vaccine in Cancun?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, I see no one has an answer for you. When I checked news articles about vaccination in Cancún, it seemed that all the phases are currently using AstraZeneca. So the answer is maybe that you can’t get Pfizer in Cancún.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

You might get in touch with these folks.
Vacunación COVID-19 - Ayuntamiento de Benito Juárez

I searched on "vacunas cancun"


----------

